# My Florida Slipper Vacation



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2011)

I called in advance to visit two firms while in Florida, Some may have heard of Phelps Farm Orchids and I had to visit June's Orchid Estate. I did contact Ernie but it didn't workout on this trip.
Paul and Patricia Phelps, great people with a nice selection of Paphs and some Phrags.






A view of their front bench in the second greenhouse.





A few plants I picked up for some very *good* prices. Far left, Deena Nicole-10 growth 50.00; in bud, Paris-8 growth 60.00; in bud praestans-7 growth 75.00, it has a second growth in low spike too; Front left Angel Hair X philippinense (fell into two singles, 16and 23 inch fans) 30.00 and the last one, micranthum 15.00 







While at JOE (June's Orchid Estate) I took a few PICs in their stud house.
Nice clump!





A close up of one of many lowiis





A FCC Lynleigh Koopowitz





Again





Alice Barrios





Gloria Naigle


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Mem. Larry Heuer





Harold Koopowitz





I think Paph Moustache





victoria- reginae





St Swithin





One of the ne



w ones advertised on their website hybrid X roth

Macabre X suk





A pollinated Crystelle!





A big white!





And finally my brother with a very helpful and knowledgeable sales person, Patty


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 15, 2011)

.thanks for the tour!

That Mem. Larry Heuer reminds me of those that should be Paph. Shun-Fa Golden (malipoense x hangianum)


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2011)

It could be Fren. I forgot to mention that I picked up some really sweet plants while at JOE's but can't post PIC's until they arrive. Too much stuff for a plane trip back home.


----------



## emydura (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Rick. Some amazing plants especially the Lynleigh Koopowitz.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 15, 2011)

Great plants you show us and great purchases!!!! 
I am esp. curious to see the Paris blooms!!! 

(philippinense X praestans = Deena Nicol
bellatulum X stonei = Paris )

Jean


----------



## Shiva (Mar 15, 2011)

The only thing missing in these photos is me! I vould have gone nuts released in there. :drool:


----------



## valenzino (Mar 15, 2011)

smartie2000 said:


> .thanks for the tour!
> 
> That Mem. Larry Heuer reminds me of those that should be Paph. Shun-Fa Golden (malipoense x hangianum)



Agree,for shure,look at the staminode....
Also I think that Gloria nuggle is a Delrosii and Harold K. is a Dollgoldie.Big place and spectacular flowerings.Lucky to be there...hope some day to go there too!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great trip! We'll catch you next time. How was the fishing?

And, yeah, dat ain't no Mem Larry Heuer.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for bringing us along for the trip!

Awesome pics!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2011)

Ernie said:


> And, yeah, dat ain't no Mem Larry Heuer.


Shhhhhhhh! :ninja:
Thanx for sharing, love the "Harold Koopowitz"! All those big brutish multies and just that wee-wee little micranthum! ity:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Admittedly I could have some names wrong. I didn't feel like making enemies by running through the greenhouses yanking tags out.:evil: I personally don't care for that to happen in my GH with people I don't know.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2011)

Loving the old Jack Kirby/Marvel C.A. T-shirt.


----------



## jblanford (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW! Rick H, Thanks for a great tour, some "AWESOME blooms they have there... Jim.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd also sorta guess that the Harold Koopowitz might actually be a Paph Frank Smith (roths X Norito Hasegawa) just because June has acres of them.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I'd also sorta guess that the Harold Koopowitz might actually be a Paph Frank Smith (roths X Norito Hasegawa) just because June has acres of them.


I was going to suggest Ernie "You run by June's and get accurate names for me!" :clap: I really screwed things up!

PS. I bought two of the Frank Smiths, both in spike


----------



## Hera (Mar 15, 2011)

Oooooooo nice trip!!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice trip! I would love to wander around in those greenhouses.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 15, 2011)

Rick, I read this post earlier in the day. I got to thinking, how in the he-- did you get out of Junes without buying anything. Glad I went back and reread your post. I'd be interested in what you got from Junes.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice tour...I agree with the Shun Fa Golden comment. I wish they had let us tour the stud house when Paph conference was held. Though I imagine the thought of paph lovers running amuck in the stud house might be stressful.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful blooms! I like the Shun Fa!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm with Michel -- I'd have gone nuts in the orchid estate! Phelps' looks like a great place to visit, also.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW! Thanks for sharing... What do those stud plants of paphs get fed with? They look ginormous...


----------



## cattmad (Mar 16, 2011)

I would have been drooling over the lowii's, they are incredible


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> Rick, I read this post earlier in the day. I got to thinking, how in the he-- did you get out of Junes without buying anything. Glad I went back and reread your post. I'd be interested in what you got from Junes.


*You know me Bob, into the multis, a roth, a huge kolo in spike, a chuck with 4 spikes on it of phili 'Alford', 2 Frank Smiths in spike, something else I can't remember and a godefroyae,v leuco*



Scooby5757 said:


> Nice tour...I agree with the Shun Fa Golden comment. I wish they had let us tour the stud house when Paph conference was held. Though I imagine the thought of paph lovers running amuck in the stud house might be stressful.


*Scooby, did you meet Patty? She told me to stay and get PICs as long as I wanted. She went back to work.*


----------



## Ernie (Mar 16, 2011)

I think Patty started working there the weekend of the symposium. June brought her in from Carter & Holmes, I believe. Anyway, she was probably overwhelmed at the new job and a drooling mob of slipper enthusiasts. 

I got a peak at the studs, but since it was November, not a lot was going on with the Paphs. Some fab Lycaste and phrags though!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2011)

Phrags!? :crazy:


----------



## etex (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice peeks inside the greenhouses. Fabulous blooms and plants!


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2011)

Thaks for sharing


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2011)

*UPDATE: Plants arrived today!*

Can you tell I was a bit excited?






In my left is a huge plant of kolopakingii, low spike. In my right is a 8 growth piece of philippinense 'Alford', 4 spikes.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice monsters!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 17, 2011)

Impressive plants and great pictures!!!


----------



## Pete (Mar 17, 2011)

nice haul rick, thanks for the photos. i think the delenatii cross could be Paph. Pink Sky


----------



## paphreek (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW! :drool: The bank is officially broken!:clap:


----------



## chrismende (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! Such a primo bunch of plants! I love that Lynleigh Koopowitz plant with several spikes! (I guess an FCC plant kinda ought to stand out...)
I also always love seeing greenhouse pictures and looking at the equipment I drool over. Thanks for posting these.
Nice to find out about the Phelps folks! Your haul from them is amazing! Good shopping!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorgeous plants! The plant below St. Swithin is a new cross? Looks like a Julius..


----------



## chrismende (Mar 17, 2011)

Wheeeeeooooo over the JOE purchases! Isn't that always the most exhilarating feeling? You are going to have such fun nurturing those outstanding plants!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 17, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Can you tell I was a bit excited?
> 
> In my *left* is a huge plant of kolopakingii, low spike. In my* right *is a 8 growth piece of philippinense 'Alford', 4 spikes.



Sure about your hands ?  ?

Did you go by car or ?

Jean


----------



## wojtek (Mar 17, 2011)

OMG :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Sure about your hands ?  ?
> 
> Did you go by car or ?
> 
> Jean



SEE! I am/ was excited!!:rollhappy:

My brother and I drove through a hellish rain storm for approx. 700 miles of the 1200 trip. At times the rain was falling so hard we couldn't see the freeway and we were down to 20 miles per hour top speed!. If this wasn't bad enough, we dodged a bullet when a huge tornado chased us down the freeway in Mississippi and finally caught up with us at a gas station where all the occupants coward in the walk-in cooler until it passed over! After that happened I told my brother "This is one memorable trip that will not be so forgotten!"
I flew back with my wife, mother-n-law and six year old daughter, quite boring.:rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad to read you are ok!!! Yes , orchid hunting can be dangerous  !!! Jean


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome new haul, Rick!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> "This is one memorable trip that will not be so forgotten!"



Welcome to the Orchid Adventurer's club!


----------

